
Study claiming certain languages lead to more buggy code than others debunked - mpweiher
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/30/programming_bugs/
======
watergatorman
The authors of the "debunking" study suggest that the use of specific
(complex?) programming language features might account for a greater number of
bugs.

Too many uncontrolled factors (programmer's experience level with a given
language, etc).

